# dad's root beer



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

here is my dad's collection. 
 papa IO 1948 portland,or
 papa l824 1948 portland,or
 mama IO 1950 portland,or
 mama IO 1951 spokane,wa
 big jr IO 1952 portland,or
 big jr IO 1952 portland,or
 big jr IO 1956 portland,or
 big jr IO 1948 madison,wis
 jr ? yakima,wa
 jr IO 1955 buffalo,ny
 jr IO 1956? tacoma,wa
 no face IO 1948 oshkosh,wis


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

papa's and mama's


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

big jr's


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

jr's


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

no face


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

the clears


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

topper


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

5 gallon can


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

other 5 gallon can


----------



## idigjars (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice collection.  Thank you for sharing the pics with us.  Paul


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 3, 2010)

Right On Root Beer! ~

 I especially like the "Mama" sizes. You just don't see those everyday. In fact, except for in books yours are the first I have seen anywhere.  Good job ... keep 'em comming!

 Thanks.

 SPB

 Here's a paper label "King Size Jr." I'm kind of proud of. (1955). []


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 3, 2010)

there is a 6 pack of those paper labels in a carrier on the bay right now. nice bottle spb.

 thx idigjars


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 7, 2010)

Great collection of Dad's bottles! I have a few but there is one in particular that I just got that stood out to me because it has a two color label. Now I see it is different from all the ones you posted so I figured I would add it here rather than start another thread. I was just wondering if this is a rare variation. Thanks


----------



## madman (Aug 7, 2010)

hey gang nice bottles  i found my first dads mama size in a barn in michigan  when i was a kid , heres some of my dads bottles


----------



## madman (Aug 7, 2010)

more


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 8, 2010)

-----jaybeck-----
 wow! that does look like a rare variation seeing that i've never seen one before. whats the date and city?



 -----madness-----  
 great bottles. from what i understand the paper labels are worth the more seeing they are condition sensitive.


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 9, 2010)

Madman: You got a nice Dad's collection too! Are any of those from Toledo? I've seen a lot of those clear NDNR bottles in dumps but never with labels, those look great!

 RBM: My bottle has no city listed on it. I'm not sure of the date because the mark on the bottom is an N in a square and I'm not familar with that company. Also, I just got out my only Mama Size bottle and noticed that it too is a two color ACL and is marked with an N in a square on the bottom. I can take a pic if you would like to see it. Do you know what company used a N in a square?


----------



## DavecMN (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello , Has anyone seen a 16oz Dads Diet sugar free paper label bottle same label design like the 64oz one in this pic?
 Look all over the net but could not find a picture or information about it. Bottle is made by royal crown.

 Thanks
 David






 [/quote]


----------



## toms sc (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice collection of dads bottles.


----------



## shadeone (Jul 16, 2013)

Is there any sort of guide anywhere that shows the complete variants of all the Dad's bottles? Im just getting into colelcting them and the crown caps too but I cant find a definitive resource as to what is actually out there to get!

 Thanks!


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 29, 2013)

Not complete by far but this book by Tom Morrison is a great start. Ebay has a few of them.


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 29, 2013)

This is another good book to have.


----------



## shadeone (Aug 5, 2013)

Perfect, thanks! I had seen that second book at the library recently so I went back and got it. I just found the Dads Root Beer bottle page 
 The first book you list though... Theres a second edition out according to amazon but do you know if its an "addendum" to the first one, or is it the first book with the addition of new material? I really dont want to have to buy both books haha!

 Anyways, I scored a paper label "Junior" size Dad's bottle at a garage sale over the weekend for $2! Near mint condition and its from one of the bottling plants that would have been the closest to where I live... "Midway" in St. Paul, MN. The building is now a Goodwill that I shop frequently but had no idea it was ever a Dad's bottling plant! Im trying to dig up some old photos of it at the historical society. Ill get some pics of the bottle up here soon and some of my others in my measly collection.

 Also, for those still reading my ramblings here, I am looking for Dad's crown caps. If you have ANY available, please PM me. Chances are I probably have what you can offer but I know there are still some out there that I dont have.


----------



## shadeone (Aug 6, 2013)

Found another paper label junior bottle from the same location mentioned before, but a different variant:





 Also since I havent seen any here or on ebay (probably because they are too new and non-interesting), heres some 16 oz returnables I got last weekend: 





 And lastly, my cap collection, all different (similar faces/logos are from different bottling companies):


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 10, 2013)

I want this but $2000 obo is a little pricy. I think?


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't realize I had a Dads Root Beer, from Iron Mnt Mich 1958. I didn't notice it in any of the pics here. Excellent collection of Dad's Madness. Mine is clear glass. "Big Jr"


----------



## shadeone (Aug 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  root beer madness
> 
> I want this but $2000 obo is a little pricy. I think?


 
 i dont know... this machine attracts the ladies evidently and that might be priceless to some


----------



## Eric (Aug 17, 2013)

that cooler is the model 55 Ideal embossed slider... looks complete.... Just need to know if the bottle rack is inside.
 If you know of it being for sale and are passing would you mind sending me the contact info? thanks


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice collections from everybody. []


----------



## shadeone (Aug 19, 2013)

this one just popped up on my local craigslist this morning for anyone interested:





http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/atq/4009773268.html


----------



## Eric (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm thinking those are decals over metal panels... they don't show wear like the rest of the box...nice looking box... I still like the
 slider better.. Love the odd/smaller brands over the Coke coolers....


----------



## shadeone (Oct 10, 2013)

So, Wikipedia states that the "first  trademark registration was filed on September 24, 1938, granted on February 14, 1939 to The Dad's Root Beer Company of Chicago"...
 But, the earliest bottle Ive been able to come across on the internet or anywhere is from 1947... Anyone know what Dads was sold in in those first ten years?
 I keep trying to get a hold of someone at the Dads corporate offices for help on the bottle history but no one returns emails or calls there. :-/


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't collect Dad's bottles but I haven't seen one either. I'll  make sure to keep my eyes out for one though.


----------



## root beer madness (Oct 12, 2013)

I too would like to know. the earliest I have seen is 1948. I assumed the squat paper labels were earlier. Here's a pic of my current Dad's bottles.


----------



## root beer madness (Oct 14, 2013)

one more try on current Dad's bottles.


----------



## shadeone (Oct 22, 2013)

Now THATS what im talking about! Excellent collection there!!!

 I am selling off a number of my Dads bottles on ebay this week including a paper label and 3 of the "money back bottles" that you never see on ebay... item number 271302298796 if anyone is interested! 

 Still looking for a mint "Big Junior" with the "Old Fashioned" on the ACL...


----------



## saslls (Oct 22, 2013)

How do you tell what city the bottles are from?

 I have a couple clear Dad's root beer bottles.


----------



## shadeone (Oct 23, 2013)

the early paper labels had the city and address on the front in the little yellow area:





 amber bottles should say on the back:





 later clear ones dont have specific cities probably because dads got way bigger and having individual city-specific bottles was getting to be both time and money consuming so they just put the "bottled under license" info on there:


----------



## saslls (Oct 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  shadeone
> 
> the early paper labels had the city and address on the front in the little yellow area:
> 
> ...


  Thanks for answering!! My Dad's are like the bottom photo you posted.


----------



## shadeone (Nov 7, 2013)

Finally completed my Dads "Old Fashioned" family!


----------



## root beer madness (Nov 8, 2013)

Good going. Nice collection. Now you need to start on the variations.[]


----------

